# Fiberglass Shop and Panga Boats



## PT (Aug 24, 2011)

#1 - Any recommendations for a fiberglass shop around the Houston or Matagorda area? I am thinking about buying just a Panga hull cheap and getting it finished out how I want it. 

#2 - What are yall's experiences with Panga boats? The only time I have been in one was from the beach to an offshore boat, but yes I plan to testing one before buying. I know there are some expensive US dealers (Andros, ect.) but I am thinking about going one of the Latin American hulls with a 150 on the back, just a thought though.


----------



## Fandango (Aug 1, 2008)

I bought one, In Puerto Juarez (Isla Mujeres), for my boss, about 12 years-ago. The manufacture is Imemsa. We used a commercial fisherman's liscense in order to receive a discounted rate. I think we paid about $2,500, for a brand new 23' panga. We towed the boat to Isla, with another panga, and then hauled it out, and installed a propper towing eye. We installed a bilge pump and some lights, and towed it 700 miles, back to Texas, after the season.

The boats have a rough layer of thick gel-coat, on the hull, in order to remove from the mold with ease, and this makes for a pretty sloppy exterior finish. We had to sand, prime and block-sand the hull, before we could paint with linear urethane (Awl-grip.) The fiberglass work was pretty extensive, and we had to make hatches, console, covering boards, etc., from scratch. I would say that we had $15,000 in expenses and materials, before we spent $20,000 +/- on engine and jack-plate, not to mention electronics. Given the expense, time and labor involved, it's no wonder the U.S.-made versions are sooo expensive.

The pangas are good sea-boats, but they don't get in extremely shallow water, they are very heavy, and they are only about 3' wide. It is more of a toy, than a functional fishing boat. It can be a fun project, but it will never make economical sense.... I guess that just boats, in general though. 

Good luck,


----------



## JWT (Jun 28, 2004)

*Pangas*

They are narrow, although I think the 3' above is a typo. The ones I have seen are 1-1.5' narrower than a normal hull. I was looking at the idea of getting the Imemsa 33' and customizing it. I spoke to a Texas importer who was honest and told me he thought it would give a poor ride in our chop. He had only imported a couple and they went to Key West. The 33' version can be had around $15k.


----------



## Mike5000 (Sep 6, 2011)

A 26ft Imemsa is listed in Corpus Christi CL right now for $6500.


----------



## Mike5000 (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's the link.
http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/2998091008.html


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

There was a nice panga in south florida, with an inboard/outdrive, diesel powered. 26' boat. VERY nice looking ride. Cummins diesel. Guy wanted somewhere around $20k i think. He claimed it cruised at 26 knts burning 4 gph on fuel. It was listed in the South Florida/Ft. Myers craigslist ads.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

http://pangaforum.com/index.php?topic=2341.0

Take a look at that forum.


----------



## suelte (Oct 31, 2008)

I've got an Imemsa 25 that was bought new as hull in Mexico... cut the stringers down and put a deck, console, t-top, leaning post and 14ft topshot riggers on it. with a Suziki DF 115 it cruises at about 24-25 kts at about 4-5 gallons per hour depending on sea conditions. went with a shallow sport laguna green and white gelcoat when i re-finished the hull... it took a little love to get the hull smoothed out for a good finish.

over-all, she a fantastic boat. Ive been about 90 miles offshore in her and fish the south Texas flats in shallow water. very sea worthy boats but dont kid yourself that they are some miracle on the water. they have a nice V in the bow but are flatbottom after about mid-hull aft. there are days in the chop you get beat up just like any other boat. 

They are narrow but that is what makes them efficient and nimble. The down side to that is that they are very sensitive to weight distribution and you have to be cautious to where people and ice chests are in the boat at all times.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Adrians Fiberglass seems to be well regarded here.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

For the Port A to the Port Isabel area, panga boats are profiled wicked bad. They are called Longas or "rabbits" down here.


----------



## suelte (Oct 31, 2008)

Swells said:


> For the Port A to the Port Isabel area, panga boats are profiled wicked bad. They are called Longas or "rabbits" down here.


who calls them that?

I had mine in SPI for 5 years and Ive never heard it called a Longas or a Rabbit.

Ive heard lancha and shark boat or tiburon

for sure they are profiled pretty badly down south... that is why I painted mine green. for the first year or so I had it I would get chased down by Coasties or Game Wardens every time i ran off shore.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

The local law enforcement guys like the TPWD and Coasties call them Longas, same thing as a shark boat. A "rabbit" is simply a boat being chased by the authorities, and won't stop. Every spring they do rabbit training in the lower part of the bay and it's quite a sight with all the law enforcement in boats and helicopters. 

Oh, and a "mule" is a dude who gets dropped off the beach or back with a backpack load of dope. The "coyote" is the smuggler who pays off the mule and makes the denero. A "square grouper" is an abandoned kilo on the beach - and the coyotes will come looking for it. Gotta know your wild animals around here!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Not all "Pangas" follow the Mexican style either. Anglers version has a MUCH steeper entry and carries it way back into the hull (60 deg entry, 27 deg midships and 16 deg at the transom). Ride of that hull was pretty amazing. Loved the boat but didn't have time to use it. Now I live in Midland, Glad I sold it to someone that could enjoy it. After owning the Angler I really wouldn't want one of the flatter bottomed varieties from down south.

Nothing flat about this one..


----------



## Redfishnathan (Mar 4, 2012)

Suelte, I'd love to see some pics of your panga. The w-25 is the best Imemsa out there.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

I run a 26ft Andros. Definitely install trim tabs to take advantage of the bow entry when the chop gets goin or youll be getting rattled just like in a flat bottom. Panga hulls even mine will run plenty shallow for just about anyone who isnt a flats burning enthusiast cause lets face it, its obvisouly not a redfish line but when you get the hull on its pad and trimmed out itll scoot. So if your wanting something to ghost the flats not the right hull but as far as a wonderful all around hull its great love mine.


----------



## Schadedtree (Aug 4, 2010)

i sold my 20' panga marine. in all honesty the true appeal is fuel efficency due to the narrow beam and the cost( i got 4.5 mpg). i really liked the versatility but mine had an 11 deg deadrise so if it ran of the back of a 3' it pounded ur arse pretty bad. i bet the 26 andros gets a legt 3-3.5mpg and you can run it in 18" safely (they have a 21 deg deadrise) on the days that are snotty in the gulf. really agile and they arent heavy hulls


----------



## rooney (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is a 26 Panga for sale http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/3013527803.html


----------

